
Google says keywords in TLD part of your URL are ignored - bhartzer
http://searchengineland.com/google-says-keywords-tld-part-url-ignored-ranking-purposes-251971
======
bhartzer
Apparently a keyword in your TLD doesn't count towards rankings. But what
Gooogle fails to point out is the fact that anchor text still DOES count. So
if I have a domain like Jacksonville.Attorney, there's a really good chance
that people will link to that site using those keywords. And yes, anchor text
still does count towards rankings.

------
znpy
I guess keywords in the tld part of the domain are more aimed towards humans
than googlebots.

